# Food ? Commercially Processed food VS Raw Diet



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Guys !! My pup is 4 months 11 days now .I want to know which food is better ? I have used Royal Canin junior and Drools focus . My pup is not enjoying his food.
I want to switch to Royal Canin Maxi Starter . Is that good or should I get something else ? Please tell ..!!

Now COMMERCIAL FOOD VS RAW

I'm first time dog owner. I have seen this debate many times about raw food is better for dogs than commercially processed food . What do you guys think ? Which food should I use ? 
I'm using commercial food right now but thinking of switching to raw food because I don't think my puppy enjoys same Dry food everyday !!Help!! 
Share your opinion what you think ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have fed raw for years. IMO, a properly balanced raw diet is better for the dogs. 

The key words in that are PROPERLY BALANCED. If it is not, then leave the puppy on kibble.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Michelle, it took months of hardcore research and talking to different people and making connections before I attempted a raw diet. But if you put the time and effort into it, most dogs will thrive on it and I swear by it now


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with above.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Raw is best, I don't personally feed it because I can't afford to eat meat myself most of the time. BUT, I do feed quality kibble, grain free of course. If you are going to stay with kibble, I suggest staying away from Royal canin. Try Fromm, Acana, Orijen, Taste of the wild. But raw for sure is the way to go.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw is best (seriously, how could healthy food that actually rots be bad!)

BUT ... as both Michelle and Shade have said and I echo whole heartedly ... 

AN UNBALANCED RAW DIET CAN KILL YOUR DOG FASTER THAN KIBBLE.

So, yes, please do your research!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

ID be real careful living in the USA where your raw comes from. With The FDA allowing all sorts of hormones, antibiotics and arsenic in our meats I would think cooking it is a must. Not sure if that helps either. I make sure anything I eat doesn't have that crap in it if possible. 

Not easy around where I live here finding a small butcher shop.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it that difficult to find meat without hormones and antibiotics in the U.S ?
I feed and sell raw food (Ontario) and all my products are Hormone/Antibiotic free/grass fed/free range. It's not that hard to find here. Key is finding it reasonably priced.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, it's not hard to find. And since the OP lives in India, it's not an issue for this particular thread anyways.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Is it that difficult to find meat without hormones and antibiotics in the U.S ?
> I feed and sell raw food (Ontario) and all my products are Hormone/Antibiotic free/grass fed/free range. It's not that hard to find here. Key is finding it reasonably priced.


Where I am, its very expensive and you probably cant get all the stuff you guys use. Only thing reasonable is chicken. Not a great selection at all. Not going to find Venison easily. I wish i could for me, love that stuff.

India probably bans our meats like the rest of the world does. The warning wasn't for the OP on that, its for all us living in the USA as written that may be unaware of the FDA and GMO's and most of our unhealthy foods.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

To the original poster: You can research a raw diet and it would be much better for your dog than Royal Canin, which even among dog food brands is not a very good choice.


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

OK thank you guys !!
Can anyone tell me how to switch to raw diet . I was thinking from starting with little chicken . How much should I give him ?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Dannycr7 said:


> OK thank you guys !!
> Can anyone tell me how to switch to raw diet . I was thinking from starting with little chicken . How much should I give him ?


There are tons of threads here on this forum about feeding raw. It's very important that you do it properly. Plain chicken is not enough, not even close. You need a good source for chicken and bone, muscle and organ meats and with good ratios to promote health growth and development. Please research thoroughly before jumping all in.


----------

